# Ocean Drifter vs. Pelican Castaway Kayak



## georgiarebel6165 (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone know the pro and cons of these two?  Is it a case of getting what you pay for?  Academy has the Pelican for $250 cheaper than the Drifter.  I'd like to get two, so price is a consideration.  Wondering if I go cheaper if I'll regret it in the longrun.  Any info is appreciated!

GR


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 1, 2009)

georgiarebel6165 said:


> Anyone know the pro and cons of these two?  Is it a case of getting what you pay for?  Academy has the Pelican for $250 cheaper than the Drifter.  I'd like to get two, so price is a consideration.  Wondering if I go cheaper if I'll regret it in the longrun.  Any info is appreciated!
> 
> GR



 Drifter.
What prices do you have?
I have 2 Drifters, one is an angler model and I have less than $1100 in both. not counting paddles & jackets. 
  Have you checked with TOW in Dawsonville?
 Both of mine were new. (actually one was a demo from their pool, $450) They sell a lot of theirs as 'blemished' models, not that you could tell. My  (blemished)Angler was still wrapped in plastic. ($550)


----------



## Randy (Jul 1, 2009)

KDarsey is right on.  Compare the thickness of the two along with the stability and the carrying capacity of the two and you will see a difference.  You will see why one is cheaper than the other.  Yes you get what you pay for.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 1, 2009)

i am just a babe in the kayak world, but out of the boats i have paddled and owned i would agree with  both of the pro's above , you do get what you pay for. either buy the best you can now, or you will be kicking yourself later !!! my native was not cheap, but i love it. i am thinking of getting a drifter for my boy to take the place of his sit inside.


----------

